

Preparing for an internship technical interview? - tommaxwell

Anything I should do to prepare for the technical interview for an internship? I didn't prepare for the initial phone call with the recruiter, so I sort of stumbled through it -- which I don't want to do on this next one. Any random words of advice?
======
merinid
Scope out the company you're interviewing for, their goals, their
accomplishments, their difficulties. Get their perspective and you'll do much,
much, better in the interview.

